# HSQL - relative Pfadangabe zur DB



## TobU (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,

dieses Forum hat mir schon viel geholfen, doch einige Fragen bleiben immer offen ;-)

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich arbeite in meiner Applikation mit einer HSQL Datenbank.
Dieses Programm soll später auch auf anderen Computern laufen, weswegen ich eine .jar Datei mit Hilfe von Fat Jar erstelle. (Ich benutze Fat Jar, damit die hsqldb.jar und die swt.jar mit eingebunden werden)
Gebe ich bei der Connection zur DB einen vollständigen Pfad, angefangen bei C:\ zB., bis zur DB, die in meinem Projektordner in einem Package im src Ordner liegt an, gibt es keine Probleme bei der Ausführung.
Das ist natürlich nicht schön, da ich nicht weiß, wo das Programm später liegen wird.
Benutze ich aber als als Pfadangabe "src/PACKAGE/DB", läuft das Programm zwar unter Eclipse, aber nach dem Ausführen der .jar Datei, liegen keine Daten der Datenbank vor.
Zusätzlich wird im Ordner, in dem die .jar ausgeführt wird, die Ordnerstruktur "src/PACKAGE/DB" erstellt.

Ich würde also gerne wissen, wie ich die Applikation mit HSQL Datenbank "tragbar" machen kann.

Danke schon einmal im voraus.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

TobU


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2007)

Naja, du kannst keine Datenbank IM ausführenden Jar anlegen, das muss schon extern geschehen. Ich für meinen Teil hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme eine HSQLDB mit relativen Pfad zu erstellen ...


----------



## TobU (6. Mai 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, du kannst keine Datenbank IM ausführenden Jar anlegen, das muss schon extern geschehen.


Auf den Gedanken bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Liegt die DB extern klappt das Lesen jetzt auch wunderbar.

Danke nochmals.


----------

